# Best free mmorpg?



## Lyrix (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm looking into trying another mmorpg but I'm not sure which one is the best. I just got a new laptop and I don't want to download a bunch to figure out which one I like the most so I would love to hear some people's opinions


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

I loved Rusty Hearts. If my other computer hadn't break down on me I would still be playing it. Nexon has some pretty high end games, but can be an awkward publisher at times.

If you like the action rpgs you should definitely try Dragon Nest and Vindictus

SUN Online is a nice one


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

DCUO is free for PS3. Not sure about PC. (Note: the main game is free. The 3 add-ons/expansions cost money, though.)


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Free mmos are sh*t rofls...

I heard league of legends was like the best one out right now
Runescape is another free mmo that comes to mind, but it's a complete grindfest


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

http://mmohuts.com/


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

For an extreme nerd like me, I thought Atlantica Online was the coolest thing ever. The battles are turn-based with a grid system. PvP was insane.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Try Lunia, unlike most MMORPGs it isn't a point-and-click or turn-based game, you move with the arrow keys and attack and use skills with the rest of the keyboard. It's a mix between arcade-styled games and typical MMORPGs.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably DC Universe Online. It grants a surprising amount of content for free, and it's also one of the only MMO's I've played in which the combat was actually _fun,_ and not just sitting with your chin in your palm while you wait for your abilities to cooldown.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Dragon nest.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Tales of Pirates is the only one I played. Liked it for a while but got bored of it eventually because I always played alone and I am not a mmorpg person.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

At some point or another, free mmo's require money to advance in it or have a good time. this is a classic discussion that often gets heated. here are my thoughts about the games that been said already and what to try out.

Rusty Heats - I didn't care for it personally. I hear the game is not doing well so it might get shut down soon. 

Dragon Nest - I would avoid it. It requires cash shop to be successful in it.

DCUO - im divided on this one. it gives a good experience until you get to lvl 40. at that point, the game play falls off, and you need to pay for extra content. you can either go a la carte or go legendary. I don't like how the payment models are handled. 

Here is what I think, I don't know what you have tried so far though:
Aion - many think this gives good bang for your buck
Fallen Earth - i hear great things about this game. 
Dungeons & Dragons - An update is coming out soon, Turbine rewards players with points to spend in the shop for playing. Great game.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Lyrix said:


> . Has anyone heard of APB Reloaded?


I would actually recommend that, it's even better with friends. :um
You enter the world
You press k to flag yourself for missions
and then you compete on different types of missions against the other player faction

I like how you can get into the action fast.


----------



## WolfehJ (Oct 13, 2011)

i heard runes of magic is decent if your into the whole wow-clone, aion has also just turned f2p. Vindictus if you don't mind the grind


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

WolfehJ said:


> i heard runes of magic is decent if your into the whole wow-clone, aion has also just turned f2p. Vindictus if you don't mind the grind


I just want to add that if you do try out Runes of Magic (RoM), play on the PvE servers. I personally don't like the game because its too much cash shop driven for my tastes and when I tried to get back into it one day the graphics were too dark for me. RoM just had an update that added a new race, and 2 new classes.

If you want a WoW clone, I prefer Allods over RoM. Its a bit more pvp oriented but it's a great game with good graphics and good music. It had a rocky start where the cash shop was expensive and bad updates were rolled out but since then it improved. It might still be pay 2 win but its worth it to check it out.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Lord of the rings online , you can get ingame points that you need to buy from shop or you can buy those points with money , there is a special offer and you get 500 points by signing up


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Sanctus said:


> Lord of the rings online , you can get ingame points that you need to buy from shop or you can buy those points with money , there is a special offer and you get 500 points by signing up


DnD and LotRO can be a bit pricey with all the expansions. And you do have to pay at some point to enjoy all the content. No one can get enough ingame points by just playing the game. They are both considered pay as you go but with a little bonus from playing. LotRO is on steam right now, too.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Lyrix said:


> We should make an SAS league in DCUO! haha.


That would be awesome. Anyone else here play DCUO? I mostly play as a villain these days, but I have a few heroes too.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to have DCUO, I think I only have Villains that are lvl 30 (unless they changed the cap lvl)


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

WolfehJ said:


> i heard runes of magic is decent if your into the whole wow-clone, aion has also just turned f2p. Vindictus if you don't mind the grind


I've never played it but it seems like Aion was so hyped up on release, and now they're going f2p after promoting all that collector's edition crap. It's not unlike some other games though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I play Silkroad Online, but only on private servers


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I am in for DCUO (PC of course) over the summer if all of you are into it.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I found some damned good games. Now I'm addicted to APB reloaded >_>. DAMMIT! I'm tempted to down TF2 since I've had it in my steam for awhile but the download took too long and I grew impatient AND DCUO since it loks pretty cool. 


I usually only play shooter type games, so the ones I can remember are gunz and warrock.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

WolfehJ said:


> i heard runes of magic is decent if your into the whole wow-clone, aion has also just turned f2p. Vindictus if you don't mind the grind


I found Runes of magic fun for the longest time (it ate up almost all of my first three years of high school), but sadly I think it's pretty much dying now. I haven't really played since my guild broke up and they nerfed knights, but every time I log on to play my new dwarf or see how things are going it seems so empty. Also, if you don't have 10 hours a day or hundreds of dollars a month it's pretty much impossible to do the endgame dungeons and be competitive in PvP.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Lyrix said:


> Awww, that's okay. Hmm what about TF2?
> 
> Anyone play TF2? I'm pretty much addicted.


Haven't played TF2 recently but I have it installed. It gets boring playing it, especially solo.



JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I usually only play shooter type games, so the ones I can remember are gunz and warrock.


Quake Live is f2p and I am playing another shooter in closed beta, Renaissance Heroes, that you might like.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Lyrix said:


> LOL I was addicted to APB Reloaded for a bit too. TF2 is so much fun! I can't stop playing it, I may need an intervention lol. If you ever do download TF2, we should add each other on Steam and play together! Kick some guys' asses.


I've been trying to install TF2 but it takes too so damn long and I run out of patience and end up cancelling it LOL. I'm tempted to continue..Maybe while I'm asleep so I don't have to worry. I really wan tot play it.



> Quake Live is f2p and I am playing another shooter in closed beta, Renaissance Heroes, that you might like.


I'm definitely gonna check those out!


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Just don't try Perfect World International, that game is broken :|


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you into the cutesy-style? :3
FLYFF is a brilliant game to play if you want popularity and support. It has brilliant items and gear and just- dfgjd 
I played this game for years and I still love it ;u; Even if I don't necessarily play it anymore.

FinalFantaxyXI is also another brilliant one. It's a subscription, and incredibly confusing at first- (I literally punch my keyboard at times because of how much I don't know), but once you've managed to get some things accomplished, I guess it could be a very good game for the hardcore gamer :3 Not recommended for the casual gamer, like myself, though D;


----------

